

Transit of Venus - sol1_sc
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/2012-venus-transit.html
A sight that probably no one currently alive will see again, the next is 2117.
======
ColinWright
I watched the transit in 2004 - fascinating. Sadly, pretty much the whole of
the UK is forecast to be completely covered with cloud at sunrise, when the
transit will be in its final stages, and I probably won't get to see it.

I'll be trying. I can drive up to about 6 hours to get to any point that's got
a good chance of seeing through the clouds. So I'm watching the forecast, and
hoping it works.

I'd like to have seen both transits.

~~~
keithpeter
Cloud; rain in Birmingham and so it goes, but I'll be up early on Wednesday.

Roughly projected image from 2004 just after second contact - improvised with
finder and cardboard early on as I had to attend a Very Important Meeting that
day (about what totally forgotten).

[http://www.sohcahtoa.org.uk/legacy/blog/images/venus_transit...](http://www.sohcahtoa.org.uk/legacy/blog/images/venus_transit.jpg)

------
asmithmd1
Has anyone else noticed that a "once in a lifetime" astronomical event happens
about every 6 months?

~~~
sp332
Improbable things happen pretty often in the universe :)

~~~
wmeredith
The sheer scale of the universe does funny things with probability.

------
bemmu
I tried to figure out when to see this where I am, and found the easiest way
was to install Stellarium and then fast forward in time to see how the pass
happens.

------
sparknlaunch
For those wanting to view the transit and not permanently lose their sight,
there are a few ways to watch it+. I personally prefer option 6:

1 use of eclipse shades

2 pinhole projectors

3 project a magnified view

4 project a magnified image through a closed-loop device

5 viewed directly when magnified

6 live webcast

\+ <http://www.transitofvenus.org/june2012/eye-safety>

~~~
rjsamson
If you can't find eclipse shades, you can grab some #14 shade welding glass
from a local welding supplier - a piece of 4" x 5" shouldn't cost you much
more than about $3.

